# EEG System



## Biomedical (11 ديسمبر 2006)

EEG

There are many theories regarding the basis of the electroencephalogram (EEG) instrument. The most common one, also with the best documentation, is that Albert Grass adapted instruments used to measure earthquakes to detect the small electrical signals from the brain. Grass formed Grass Instruments in Braintree, Mass, and for many years it was the major vendor for electroencephalogram devices. 

The EEG is used, most commonly, to help diagnose seizures (some units had a strobe light as an accessory to trigger seizures), epilepsy, dizziness, brain injuries, headaches, sleep disorders, and Alzheimer’s. As part of the organ-harvesting protocols in hospitals, it is also used to confirm brain death. The EEG cannot read thoughts or feelings; it does not send electrical signals to the brain, but it will detect responses to outside stimuli.

The basic problem with EEG is the small magnitude of the electrical signals from the brain. The standard amplification factor is 10,000. (Remember, an electrocardiogram (ECG) has a base amplification of 1,000.) Another factor is the various signal locations, with more than 20 electrodes used for the testing; the most common ECG test uses only 10 or fewer electrodes. With that many electrodes on a patient, the amplifier must have a high common mode rejection ratio to prevent cross talk between the signals. The amplifier’s typical frequency response is 0–50 Hz; some of the newer devices do have selectable frequency responses up to 90 Hz. In most cases, the electrodes used in diagnostic EEG work are reusable and can have problems over time. The electrodes are about 1¼4 inch in diameter and have a thin will attached, which then goes to a junction block on the cable. Keeping these wires straight and undamaged is not an easy task.

In the past, needle electrodes were used for EEG. Along with the potential for infections, the needles could become magnetized and distort the signals. 

:Technology Makes Readings Easier

Originally, the EEG was recorded on paper using an ink pen driven by a galvanometer. The channel width was 28 mm with a base speed of 30 mm per second on the chart. Most machines had, and have, a multitude of speeds. One problem with the ink on paper was that the pens would clot and the tech would have to clean them. (There are many stained shirts owned by the biomeds who cleaned those pens.)

Another function that had to be done was to “lap” the pens. This involved flattening the tip, and it was generally done by placing a fine emery paper under the pen with the pen rotating through its full side-to-side excursion using the position control on the console. Again, there were many stained shirts from this procedure, and a simple test could use 500 or more sheets of paper.

The paper chart has been largely replaced with electronic data storage, which is displayed on a monitor. This technology has many benefits, including the ability to scan data quickly, lower costs, and not stain shirts.

A modified version of the EEG is becoming common in the operating room to measure the depth of anesthesia of the patient undergoing surgery. This is not a true EEG, in that only three or so channels are monitored by the unit—not the 17-plus channels that are used in diagnostic EEG. As these instruments evolve over the next few years, they will probably expand the number of channels monitored. 

:Troubleshooting

When troubleshooting EEG systems, the common problem points are the electrodes, cables, and—if it is a paper system—the chart drive mechanism. Amplifier failures are rare. Some machines are not as tolerant as others on line-voltage problems and grounding. On some older units, you may need an additional ground on the chassis, as the power cord ground will have a higher resistance then the desired 0.5 ohm.​


----------



## Biomedical (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*Review Questions*

: Review Questions


? Which of the following will an EEG not detect
a) thoughts
b) stimuli
c) vision levels
d) ECG signals 

?. ________ The typical gain of an EEG amplifier is
a) 10,000
b) 1,000
c) 100
d) 100,000 

?. ________ On a paper chart system, the chart speed is typically
a) 2.5 cm per second
b) 50 mm per second
c) 3 mm per second
d) 30 mm per second​


----------



## Biomedical (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

المقال السابق منقول من أحد المواقع ، وقمت بنسخه لتعم الفائدة للجميع. مع ملاحظة أن المقالة ذات طابع هندسي وموجهة للمهندسين والفنيين الذين يعملون في المجال الطبي.

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## sadooka (15 ديسمبر 2006)

حبذا أن يكون طرح الموضوع باللغة العربية حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميل العزيز ... Biomedical

أحييك على مشاركاتك المتميزة في هذا المنتدى الراقي .... إن شاء الله ستستمر بهذا النشاط المميز .... اما بالنسبة لفقرة الـ Review Questions ... فبإعتقادي إنها فكرة رائعة جداً جداً ارجو أن تصاحب كل موضوع ينشر من قبل الزملاء الأعزاء لكي تعم الفائدة بشكل أكبر وتحقق الهدف الأساسي لهذا المنتدى ..... أمنياتي بالتوفيق

والسلام عليكم ...

م. حـســـــنـيـن العــراقــــــــي

My Answers for Review Questions 

? Which of the following will an EEG not detect
a) thoughts

?. ________ The typical gain of an EEG amplifier is
b) 1,000 

?. ________ On a paper chart system, the chart speed is typically

a) 2.5 cm per second


----------



## eng2006 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور مهندس حسنين على هذا الموضوع القيم جزاك الله الف خير و عاشت يداك على ترتيب الموضوع .. شكر اجزيلا
مع تحيات المهندس ايباء عصام


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لكلماتك الحلوة يا أيباء ..... ولكن الشكر يجب ان يوجه أولاً إلى الزميل العزيز Biomedical ... لأنه هو صاحب الموضوع الأصلي ...


----------



## rony20 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*eeg*

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات الجميله دى
كنت عاوزه اعرف معلومات عن جهاز صدمة المخ وازاى بيستخدم وياريت لو فيه service manual للجهاز يكون افضل


----------



## Biomedical (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*Introduction to EEG*

السلام عليكم ،

زملائي أعضاء المنتدى، شكرا على مروركم الكريم ومشاعركم.

م/ حسنين ، تحياتي لك و أحييك على المحاولة الجيدة في حل الأسألة ، بارك الله فيك.

بالنسبة للإجابة عن الأسئله أعلاه فهي كالتالي على الترتيب :

Answers: 1-a, 2-a, 3-d​
في المرفقات تجدون أيضا المزيد من المعلومات عن EEG ، أتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم. 

تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## Biomedical (30 ديسمبر 2006)

rony20 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على المعلومات الجميله دى
> كنت عاوزه اعرف معلومات عن جهاز صدمة المخ وازاى بيستخدم وياريت لو فيه service manual للجهاز يكون افضل




مرحبا بك وشكرا على مرورك ، في حقيقة الأمر لم أسمع بجهاز صدمة للمخ!

على أية حال قد أتمكن من مساعدتك أكثر في حال تمكنتي من احضار صورة للجهاز وبعض المعلومات الاضافية عنه.

تحياتي لك.


----------



## Biomedical (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*EEG preamp, anti alias filter and isolation circuit*


----------



## الأمل (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## hamza_ama (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني 
اساك عن امكانية الحصول علي soft ware لجهاز ultra sound -midson 500 كوري الصنع


----------



## hamza_ama (31 يناير 2007)

جهاز صدمة المخ هو جهاز علاجي لاحداث صدمات كهربية تشبة تلك التي تحدث عند نوبة الصرع ويسمى electro convasive threapy (E C T ) وللمزيد هنالك مواقع في النت


----------



## hisham badawi (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز والرائع


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*thankssssss mooooorrrrr*


----------



## suzran (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاسمرالصغير (11 فبراير 2009)

حقا موضوع رائع وبتمنى ان يتم تطبيق الفكرة لان اكيد حتكون فيها فائدة للجميع


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــكــــرا جــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــــــــلا 
اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

